# I just bought the Tank Solo watch, extra-large model whats your take on it?



## TedPhatana

Hi All,

Okay so I just bought the Tank Solo XL which is Cartier's new entry level tank model and very affordable if I may add ($3400 MSRP and it's an automatic). I see other tank models going for at least 7k, I wanted to see what your guys take on this entry level model is. Is it worth $3400 or what? it's being shipped to me so I don't have live pics yet but wil post some once I get it but let me know your thoughts


----------



## Hosea

i think its a great watch from Cartier, especially for automatic dress watch it has great value. If i were to buy an automatic which i will wear daily, i will get this.
But since i need dress watch for special occasion, i bought the Gold Tank Solo Quartz in August.

I prefer Tank solo design than tank Louis Cartier because flat bezel make it more masculine and modern.

Cheers!


----------



## Athram

It's an amazing watch. Hopefully I'll be able to get one next year.


----------



## drhr

Very nice, classic, congrats!


----------



## TedPhatana

Thanks guys, your comments makes me feel better. I really do think it's a deal from cartier versus the tank anglaise and the LC tank. Albeit, the fit and finish are not up to par with those other two tanks but being around half their price while having practically the same profile and design justify it in the tank family as a worthy contender. I should get the watch next week and i'll post some pics!!!


----------



## TedPhatana

Okay guys I just got the watch, here are some pics!!! It's very light and wears slim even though it's one of the fatter of the tanks..... and I actually like the sweeping hand and date function. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## leicamaster

Congratulations on the new watch. It looks gorgeous! Wear it in good health


----------



## beebox

Beautiful Cartier.Looks perfect on your wrist!
What is your wrist size ?


----------



## TedPhatana

Hey Beebox,

I am not sure whats my wrist size, how do yo measure? LOL


----------



## beebox

it's usually the circumference of the wrist your watch sits over.
My wrist is around 6.25" and i'm wondering how your Cartier will look on it


----------



## TedPhatana

Okay i'll try to get my wrist measurements later, but for now i'll let you know my physical stats. I am 5'9 158 pounds and I think I have small wrists, I usually take off two links on an omega seamaster bracelet. I did that for the 42mm 2500D movement PO and also for the 45mm 8500 PO. Hope this helps...


----------



## V10K+

Really nice watch. I am thinking about getting a tank as well but I am leaning to a regular size model, not the XL. The XL looks very masculine but not very sleek in my opinion.


----------



## TedPhatana

That's funny you say that because I actually wouldn't mind the XL Tank Solo a little wider LOL


----------



## Dino944

V10K+ said:


> Really nice watch. I am thinking about getting a tank as well but I am leaning to a regular size model, not the XL. The XL looks very masculine but not very sleek in my opinion.


When you say you might get a regular size model, I presume you are speaking of the regular Louis Cartier Tank. Interesting that you found the XL was not very sleek. The case and movment are ultra thin and when I tried it on I thought it was very handsome and sleek. I think most men find the regular Louis Cartier Tank a bit small these days (and most are not that excited about its quartz movement, unless you go vintage).

Edit...Ooops just realized when you said the regular one, you probably meant the original quartz Tank Solo.


----------



## Dino944

Hi Ted, 

Congrats on your new Tank Solo. Very nice choice and a great value! I am sure you will enjoy it. Its one of the most iconic designs of all time. I bought a Tank in 2008 and its one of my favorite dress watches. 

Best regards,
Dino


----------



## TedPhatana

If I could ask Dino which one did you get? I think I might have to get a ladies gold tank next LOL my wife said she wants a square watch with roman numerals and that it has a gold case. I was thinking a gold tank for her would be sweet (Jaeger Reverso might be nicer but the price is out of my range right now), but I would probably get her a quartz tank because I got her a nice zenith automatic and she complains that if she doesn't wear the watch for two days the time is off and she has to re-wind it. I tell you Dino some women just don't appreciate a good automatic (some not all, not trying to be sexist here), and also the zenith I bought her (zenith ladies ultrathin moonphase) has a saphire caseback which shows the beautiful movement and she doesn't care about that either. Go Figure....


----------



## OhioMade

I love it! I had no idea they expanded the Solo range to XL Auto...I think I will have to get this watch. I had wanted the LC but it was out of my price range... Wow! Thanks for posting!


----------



## OhioMade

Did you buy it from an AD? Did they have to special order it?


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I like the XL Tank Solo very much! You are right, it is a great bang for the buck. The Classic Tank with the Solo twist, and I think it's a great watch. It really completes the Tank Solo model lineup beautifully.

Earlier this year, I got the Large Tank Solo. I have average size wrist, about 7.5in but I have to say that I still prefer the smaller size. For me, the Tank is not my everyday watch, so the quartz movement in the large size is more suitable.

I think Cartier did a great job on the XL. I love that the date window is at 6 o'clock, as it does not interfere with the traditional Tank dial, as I feel it would at the 3 o'clock position.

Being larger, I don't think the added thickness is such an issue, though. It looks like a manly dress watch to me, and it is still not overly thick.

Thanks for posting this, the first I have seen the XL in the "wild".

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## mpalmer

Congrats on a fantastic timepiece!


----------



## V10K+

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I like the XL Tank Solo very much! You are right, it is a great bang for the buck. The Classic Tank with the Solo twist, and I think it's a great watch. It really completes the Tank Solo model lineup beautifully.
> 
> Earlier this year, I got the Large Tank Solo. I have average size wrist, about 7.5in but I have to say that I still prefer the smaller size. For me, the Tank is not my everyday watch, so the quartz movement in the large size is more suitable.
> 
> I think Cartier did a great job on the XL. I love that the date window is at 6 o'clock, as it does not interfere with the traditional Tank dial, as I feel it would at the 3 o'clock position.
> 
> Being larger, I don't think the added thickness is such an issue, though. It looks like a manly dress watch to me, and it is still not overly thick.
> 
> Thanks for posting this, the first I have seen the XL in the "wild".
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I am in the market to get a Cartier Tank Solo but leaning more the large because I don't want the added thickness (5mm to 8mm). I do like it a bit narrow but would have probably preferred the 31mm width.


----------



## TedPhatana

Hi OhioMade,

I actually bought it from the Cartier website and had it shipped to a buddy of mine in Delaware (No Sales Tax), I thought this watch was affordable enough where I did not have to haggle or hassle just for a small discount from an AD (which if I could add I am not good at). Plus I called Cartier and asked them to make sure I got a brand new one that was not on a showroom floor and still had all the plastic on it, but I guess your path to purchase is on your own discretion . 

Teddy


----------



## OhioMade

TedPhatana said:


> Hi OhioMade,
> 
> I actually bought it from the Cartier website and had it shipped to a buddy of mine in Delaware (No Sales Tax), I thought this watch was affordable enough where I did not have to haggle or hassle just for a small discount from an AD (which if I could add I am not good at). Plus I called Cartier and asked them to make sure I got a brand new one that was not on a showroom floor and still had all the plastic on it, but I guess your path to purchase is on your own discretion .
> 
> Teddy


Thanks! I looked it up on the Cartier website. I wish I had friends in Delaware! You probably broke even between the AD discount and sales tax issue, so well-done. I need to go to an AD and try it on. I loved the Calibre until I tried it on (hated it). I have owned the Tank Francais (which of course I now regret selling--but I broke even on the price when I sold it after 4 years, so I was happy to let it go at the time). Good tip about calling Cartier about the watch beforehand. I would want it pristine too!


----------



## TedPhatana

Hi Ohiomade,

Yes try it on and let me know what you think, it will be heavier and thicker than the other cartiers costing more especially the ones with the piaget manual wind movement (but honestly to the naked eye no one I think can tell the difference in design and finish to the other expensive cartier tanks). I do like that it has a deployment buckle for a lower end tank though. Albeit, the deployment buckle is not a mirror finish polish though, but that might be good because i get so worried if a piece of my watch has such a good mirror finish that I will scratch it. Anyways, keep us posted on your search...

Teddy


----------



## OhioMade

TedPhatana said:


> Hi Ohiomade,
> 
> Yes try it on and let me know what you think, it will be heavier and thicker than the other cartiers costing more especially the ones with the piaget manual wind movement (but honestly to the naked eye no one I think can tell the difference in design and finish to the other expensive cartier tanks). I do like that it has a deployment buckle for a lower end tank though. Albeit, the deployment buckle is not a mirror finish polish though, but that might be good because i get so worried if a piece of my watch has such a good mirror finish that I will scratch it. Anyways, keep us posted on your search...
> 
> Teddy


Yes, brushed steel is always better to hide daily wear scratches... I like a big solid watch, so I am looking forward to trying this SOLO XL on in person. Notice the Cartier website says that the leather bands are supposed to last "6 to 12 months"... I wonder how much they cost to replace? I bet $200-$300... what do you think?


----------



## TedPhatana

Hi Ohiomade,

On the price of the leather band I would say 200-300 sounds about right, but I think we also need to take into account that the tank solo XL's leather band is made with the cheaper alligator leather. In other words it's made from the belly instead of the other part of the alligator that is more expensive so that might make it cheaper than your normal alligator grain band. I woudn't be suprised if it sold for 150 which would be nice, but honestly if you take care of your bands which I do I think you should get at least a year out of it (you know the usual caretaking - avoiding water, avoiding sun, keeping it covered when your outside etcetera). 

Teddy


----------



## OhioMade

Hi Teddy, Yes, I think with reasonable care, you should get a couple years out of the strap. Being deployant, it will wear better over time than a buckle. I am sure Cartier would charge around $250+...on their website they recommend having the strap changed out by Cartier...Interestingly, the website also says their autos need servicing every 5 years (not 3)--would be good if it is true. I am very keen to try this one, so I am heading to my AD on the weekend. Will let you know how it goes--I hope they have one in stock for me! Wil


----------



## TedPhatana

Happy Shopping Wil, post some pics from the AD if you could


----------



## Dino944

TedPhatana said:


> If I could ask Dino which one did you get? I think I might have to get a ladies gold tank next LOL my wife said she wants a square watch with roman numerals and that it has a gold case. I was thinking a gold tank for her would be sweet (Jaeger Reverso might be nicer but the price is out of my range right now), but I would probably get her a quartz tank because I got her a nice zenith automatic and she complains that if she doesn't wear the watch for two days the time is off and she has to re-wind it. I tell you Dino some women just don't appreciate a good automatic (some not all, not trying to be sexist here), and also the zenith I bought her (zenith ladies ultrathin moonphase) has a saphire caseback which shows the beautiful movement and she doesn't care about that either. Go Figure....


Hi Ted,

Sorry, for the delay in my response. I have a Tank XL from the now as they say at Cartier "Retired" Privee Collection. Only 200 were made in rose gold and 50 in platinum. These are unique in that they used a rectangular movement (the base movement is from Piaget), while most square or rectangular watches use round movements which are less complicated and less costly to make because there are many more watches that round movements can be used in. I have put a few pix of my LC Tank XL at the end of this post.

You may be luckier than I am in that your wife would rather have a quartz. My influence on my wife has her so jaded against quartz watches that she won't consider one. Keep in mind I even have one good quartz watch, a ref 17000 all steel Rolex OYSTERQUARTZ...and yet she will only consider watches that are automatics or manual winds. Oh well. Hope you enjoy my photos and I hope you are enjoying your new Tank.

Best regards,
Dino


----------



## Dino944

TedPhatana said:


> If I could ask Dino which one did you get? I think I might have to get a ladies gold tank next LOL my wife said she wants a square watch with roman numerals and that it has a gold case. I was thinking a gold tank for her would be sweet (Jaeger Reverso might be nicer but the price is out of my range right now), but I would probably get her a quartz tank because I got her a nice zenith automatic and she complains that if she doesn't wear the watch for two days the time is off and she has to re-wind it. I tell you Dino some women just don't appreciate a good automatic (some not all, not trying to be sexist here), and also the zenith I bought her (zenith ladies ultrathin moonphase) has a saphire caseback which shows the beautiful movement and she doesn't care about that either. Go Figure....


Hi Ted,

Sorry, for the delay in my response. I have a Tank XL from the now as they say at Cartier "Retired" Privee Collection. Only 200 were made in rose gold and 50 in platinum. These are unique in that they used a rectangular movement (the base movement is from Piaget), while most square or rectangular watches use round movements which are less complicated and less costly to make because there are many more watches that round movements can be used in. I have put a few pix of my LC Tank XL at the end of this post.

You may be luckier than I am in that your wife would rather have a quartz. My influence on my wife has her so jaded against quartz watches that she won't consider one. Keep in mind I even have one good quartz watch, a ref 17000 all steel Rolex OYSTERQUARTZ...and yet she will only consider watches that are automatics or manual winds. Oh well. Hope you enjoy my photos and I hope you are enjoying your new Tank.

Best regards,
Dino


----------



## TedPhatana

Hi Dino,

Ohh my... that is exquisite my friend and very classy, if I had that watch I would be I would probably baby it too death. Very Nice indeed and the movement is beautiful too, I wonder if that will be worth some good money in a couple of years. You want to hear something about my new tank? I haven't even taken the plastic off the watch face and sized the leather band to the deployment buckle LOL, I plan to get to that this week and then wear it for the month of January 2013, I am currently wearing my Jaeger Lecoultre Master Geographic rose gold for this month.

Teddy


----------



## stevie_b

re: leather strap price

For what it's worth, a replacement leather strap on my Montblanc sport was quoted at $ 300 from an authorized dealer. The steel bracelet I bought was quoted at $ 700. This was two years ago. My guess is that for a Cartier replacement strap, your looking at least 400 $. 

Also, i've heard stories about cartier making their bracelets / straps in-house, but can say that from the steel straps I have seen / have, they are all sourced from the same company (possibly within the Richemont group) based on the feel and markings on the strap.


----------



## xinxin

Very nice pick up. My wife has the lady's vintage version. Manual wind. Its one of my fave watches in her collection. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino944

TedPhatana said:


> Hi Dino,
> 
> Ohh my... that is exquisite my friend and very classy, if I had that watch I would be I would probably baby it too death. Very Nice indeed and the movement is beautiful too, I wonder if that will be worth some good money in a couple of years. You want to hear something about my new tank? I haven't even taken the plastic off the watch face and sized the leather band to the deployment buckle LOL, I plan to get to that this week and then wear it for the month of January 2013, I am currently wearing my Jaeger Lecoultre Master Geographic rose gold for this month.
> 
> Teddy


Hi Teddy,

Thanks. I'm glad you liked my Tank. For me its just one of the best looking dress watches, its simplicity in design really shows off its beauty. Who can say what its value will be years from now. Although, its a nice feeling to have received a few unsolicited offers to buy it during the last 2 years.

You haven't taken the plastic off of your Tank...you may be a distant relative of mine LOL! I purchased an AP (my grail watch) in August, and although most of the plastic is off, I have one little bit I'm waiting for to lift off so I can remove it without scratching the lug! Enjoy your JLC and Tank, both are great watches!

Best regards,
Dino



stevie_b said:


> re: leather strap price
> 
> For what it's worth, a replacement leather strap on my Montblanc sport was quoted at $ 300 from an authorized dealer. The steel bracelet I bought was quoted at $ 700. This was two years ago. My guess is that for a Cartier replacement strap, your looking at least 400 $.
> 
> Also, i've heard stories about cartier making their bracelets / straps in-house, but can say that from the steel straps I have seen / have, they are all sourced from the same company (possibly within the Richemont group) based on the feel and markings on the strap.


Regarding straps, many of the Richemont Group companies were getting their OEM straps made by Camille Fournet. Cartier does offer a very wide choice of straps both in terms of color and materials. As for their metal bracelets, I'm not so sure that they come from the same place as bracelets for others in the Richemont group.


----------



## stevie_b

Dino944 said:


> Hi Teddy,
> 
> Regarding straps, many of the Richemont Group companies were getting their OEM straps made by Camille Fournet. Cartier does offer a very wide choice of straps both in terms of color and materials. As for their metal bracelets, I'm not so sure that they come from the same place as bracelets for others in the Richemont group.


Thanks for letting me know about the leather straps! I always wondered what company made them as they all looked the same.

Regarding the bracelet, how I came to my hypothesis re: same supplier is that I have seen both watches have the same engraving near the end links of "BEOE". Or atleast something of that label. I don't have a loupe but it would cool if someone can confirm their own engravings. I can confirm the calibre de cartier, cartier tank (cant remember what model) and my montblanc all had the same engraving.


----------



## Dino944

Hi Stevie, 

I'll try to remember to check my wife's Tank Francaise bracelet tonight. I am fairly certain that Cartier has its own facility for making cases and bracelets. Whether they ever do any work for sister companies, I do not know. I'll also check with a friend of mine who has a tremendous Cartier collection and many reference matterials about the company.

Best regards,
Dino


----------



## Dino944

stevie_b said:


> Thanks for letting me know about the leather straps! I always wondered what company made them as they all looked the same.
> 
> Regarding the bracelet, how I came to my hypothesis re: same supplier is that I have seen both watches have the same engraving near the end links of "BEOE". Or atleast something of that label. I don't have a loupe but it would cool if someone can confirm their own engravings. I can confirm the calibre de cartier, cartier tank (cant remember what model) and my montblanc all had the same engraving.


Just checked my wife's Tank Francaise which is from 2002 (Unfortunately, I don't have my Pasha handy to check its bracelet), and it is marked CCEE. I will check with my friend later this week to see what he says about bracelet production as I was under the impression Cartier has the capacity and facility to make its own bracelets. I suppose its possible they make them for others too as there is plenty of parts sharing of movements within the Richemont group.

I know years ago Gay Freres used to make bracelets for Audemars Piguet, Rolex, Heuer, Patek, etc...until Rolex bought them and incorporated them into their company. So in the past even unrelated companies often had bracelets made by the same company.


----------



## TedPhatana

Okay guys I finally sized my leather band for my cartier to my deployment clasp and I will say, Man that leather band is hard to put in that deployment clasp. I really took my time because I did not want to ruin the delicate leather band, so be warned all. You might have to set aside a good amount of time getting the leather band to size into the deployment clasp. Anyways I took some pictures for you guys after I sized my leather band and also included a couple of pic comparisons against my Jaeger


----------



## Dino944

Looks Great Teddy,

I think the newer style deployant clasps are a bit tougher to adjust than the old style (where it only adjusted on 1 side). The watches look great. You have great versatility in terms of watches...different shapes, metals, time only vs multi time zone. Great choices. I really like the Master Geographic, its always been IMHO one of the best and easiest to use mult timezone watches. 

Thanks for sharing some pix.
Best regards,
Dino


----------



## Dino944

stevie_b said:


> Regarding the bracelet, how I came to my hypothesis re: same supplier is that I have seen both watches have the same engraving near the end links of "BEOE". Or atleast something of that label. I don't have a loupe but it would cool if someone can confirm their own engravings. I can confirm the calibre de cartier, cartier tank (cant remember what model) and my montblanc all had the same engraving.


Hi Stevie,

I just checked with one of my friends who is in the industry. He said Cartier makes all of its own bracelets at La Chaud de Fonds. He has visited the production facility where this is done. So even if some letters may be similar (it could be some type of internal coding that Richemont has hits company do on various parts for inventory), Cartier's bracelets are not made with Montblanc products.

Best regards,
Dino


----------



## TedPhatana

No problem Dino about the pics Dino, so whats your next big purchase?


----------



## Dino944

Hi Teddy,

I'm not sure what my next big purchase will be. There are a few items I like, but I would wait to see what is released at SIHH and Basel this year. Funny thing is no matter what I buy...my list of "Must have watches" seems to grow longer each year. A few that I might like to add in the coming years...Cartier Santos Dumont, a Rolex Sub ceramic bezel (or maybe a vintage model...I have a green bezel black dial version from 2005) a manual wind Piaget Altiplano, a Girard Perregaux 1966 of some sort, and maybe a vintage Patek in a square or rectangular case.

I think my wife would say its her "Turn" since I got one of my long time grail watch in August as a belated 40th Bday/10th anniversary gift...a 2012 Audemars Piguet ultrathin Royal Oak.

Below is a quick photo of it. 
Best regards,
Dino

P.S. I also posted a photo of my Cartier trinity cufflinks with interchangable stone bars to keep things on topic.


----------



## TedPhatana

Very Nice AP my friend, I don't really like AP but I can't deny that it's a nice watch. In terms of Rolex, besides being an investment piece I don't think I would purchase it for my own enjoyment (too much of a status symbol for me). I got two PO's so that satisifies my desk diving I guess LOL, for the piagets/pateks/Girard Perregaux I think I would try to get a nice vintage Patek Calatrava with the notch bezel. I am also awaiting what new watches come out during SIHH but won't be making any purchases for a while. I acquired 7 watches in 3 years so I got to slow down and sold a Jaeger and IWC in the middle of that and promised the wife I am done for a while. Let's just say I am not looking forward to full servicing fees LOL


----------



## Dino944

Thanks. As for the AP RO, I've always liked how they look. I know its a love it or hate it thing. However, I can honestly say after owning this for the last 3 months and having time to get over the newness/excitement factor that goes with any new watch purchase, it is unquestionably the highest quality workmanship and finish I've ever seen on any sports watch. I'll say Patek's Nautilus is close although I don't think the angles and bevels are as complex to create as they are on the RO. That being said, I've owned an Omega, it just wasn't for me. I don't worry about the status symbol thing. I buy the watches that I like and I don't care what others may think. If looking at an IWC I'd probably go for an old 3706 or 3717...the new ones do nothing for me. The Patek Calatrava is a classic...but it just doesn't excite me. 

7 watches in three years...watches are a dangerous addiction/hobby. When its time for servicing them...OUCH! I try to spread my purchases out so that won't happen...but I feel your pain.


----------



## TedPhatana

I know I had to sell some watches to lighten my collection, on servicing I think if I wear only one watch a month I can disburse out the servicing to like 2 watches a year starting maybe starting 3-4 years from now (This my bright idea, no real rhyme or reason behind it). I don't know LOL, looking at things in hindsight parsing out purchases would have been a good idea. Oh well you live and you learn, there is always the lotto!!!!!!!!


----------



## OhioMade

Great pics! Good tip about fitting and sizing the deployant.


----------



## OhioMade

TedPhatana said:


> Hi Dino,
> 
> Ohh my... that is exquisite my friend and very classy, if I had that watch I would be I would probably baby it too death. Very Nice indeed and the movement is beautiful too, I wonder if that will be worth some good money in a couple of years. You want to hear something about my new tank? I haven't even taken the plastic off the watch face and sized the leather band to the deployment buckle LOL, I plan to get to that this week and then wear it for the month of January 2013, I am currently wearing my Jaeger Lecoultre Master Geographic rose gold for this month.
> 
> Teddy


OK Teddy, its is 2013 now... is the plastic off the Tank now?


----------



## TedPhatana

Hey William,

I just took the plastic off and plan to wear the tank for the month of February , so I am finally putting the good watch to use LOL. Did you every make the visit to the AD and try on the tank solo XL? Your thoughts if you did?

Teddy


----------



## OhioMade

oooooo the plastic is off! Look at you!


How is the band? It looks a bit thin for the size of the watch. How do you find it?

I didn't get to the AD as the Xmas crowds at that time put me off. Am hoping to go this weekend or the next. I've just been surfing the web collecting pictures of it. I've wanted a classic tank for a very long time. I had the Tank Francais, but it just wasn't the same. I am thinking the Solo XL will be my everyday watch. I think due to its large size it will pass for business casual/casual wear, especially in the stainless steel.

I just saw a new book on Amazon about the Tank. Cartier: The Tank Watch: Timeless Style (Hardcover) by Franco Cologni. $63. Am thinking about getting that. I had his other Tank book, The Tank Watch, which was excellent.


----------



## TedPhatana

Hey William,

I think the leather band is pretty thin and delicate on the tank solo XL, I guess as long as your careful not to get it wet and don't beat on it it should last for at least a year as a daily wearer (my guess). As for a nice hardcover books on watches, I think they are cool. I don't have any myself but I might buy one, just not sure which watch book though. Might be Jaeger Lecoultre if I did though, I like their watches but i'll scope out that Cartier Tank book you speak of. Who knows I might like it as much as you...

Teddy


----------



## IS300STeeZ

I like the watch, but I tried it on at my local AD and it was too big on my wrist. I opted to go for the more classic 27x34mm Tank Solo Quartz (no second hand and no date). It just looks more like a traditional Cartier to me whereas the XL automatic is a newer model.


----------



## OhioMade

TedPhatana said:


> Hey William,
> 
> I just took the plastic off and plan to wear the tank for the month of February , so I am finally putting the good watch to use LOL. Did you every make the visit to the AD and try on the tank solo XL? Your thoughts if you did?
> 
> Teddy


I just came home from visiting an AD. I tried on the Solo XL in the Tank and in the Ronde. My thoughts:

*The bracelet is nice on the steel Tank, nicer than I thought it would be. However, even this display model was already pretty scratched up, and the scratches on the bracelet would bother me in short order, so no bracelet for me.
*The leather on the steel Tank was nice. It was not as thick as I would have expected, but matched the weight of the watch well (it is a very light timepiece). 
*The deployant is never going to "slip off" is it? Very firm to open and close. I liked it.
*The watch sat well on my wrist. I immediately liked it more than than regular-sized Solo Tanks and infinitely better than the must de Cartier Tanks that were around before the advent of the Solo lineup. It was bigger than the Louis Cartier Tank, but I didn't find it to be too big or bulky at all. Again, I was shocked at how light the timepiece was as a whole.

On the negative side, the AD would not negotiate downwards on MSRP price at all. Even when I pointed out that I could get the watch from the Cariter webside and save on the sales tax ($255) and still have the same Cartier warranty. I was surprised about this as another AD in the area was quick to offer 15% off MSRP last year (on the all-steel Ballon Bleu XL). They offered to ship it out of state to save on the sales tax, but that's a bit of a bother for me, and I would then be concerned about the return shipping back to me.

On another note, I ended up really liking the Solo Ronde XL. It was BIG. The width of the leather strap looked a little disproportionate. I didn't expect to like this timepiece, but I was surprised.

So options are: $3400 + tax of $255 from the AD with 2-year warranty .. OR .. $3400 no tax from the Cartier webside with 2-year warranty .. OR .. $3060 no tax from grey market with non-factory 2-year warranty.

I am not sure what I will do, but I am leaning towards the Cartier website. Either that, or shop around to find an AD who will go down on MSRP.

Sorry I could not take photos at the AD although I wanted to.


----------



## Dino944

Hi William,

As for discounts often, at least in the past with some brands you could get a better discount on more expensive models. So I don't know if that had anything to do with the discount you were offered on a BB. However, during the last 2 years or so Cartier has been trying to get rid of AD's that discount or they have gotten them to significantly reduce discounts. Supposedly more than 140 former Cartier ADs lost their franchise. There were previously 2 ADs in my small state and both had their accounts closed. You may still be able to find an AD that will discount but it could take some work. Or you can go through the Cartier website or take a long weekend and travel to a place with a boutique, get the full boutique experience (if you have to pay full price) and have them ship it home. They often have some interesting watches at the larger boutiques that you might not see at local ADs. 

I'd be weary of a grey market purchase with a 2 year non-factory warranty. Cartier will be there for service if you need them. Whether some gray market places will still be there in 2 years who knows...not to mention I wouldn't want some hack doing repair work on my watch, but thats just me.

Good luck and happy shopping.


----------



## arun21

Hey guys,

I actually just got this watch too as my wedding present from wife. New year's eve wedding! It was a nice surprise. She knew I was looking at it for a while now. I got the steel bracelet version. It's great. However, the bracelet is a little off with fit so far. I take one link out and it's too small when it's warmer outside. Put it back in and it hits my hand and slides around. Is there any way to do an intermediate adjustment of sorts?

Price wise, she got it from a dealer in Miami. She even took it to Cartier to have engraved and they verified it as authentic. She picked up this steel bracelet tank solo xl for $2880. A STEAL in my opinion especially since the lowest I found on the net was about $3050. The dealer is in Miami and gets 20% off all Cartier watches. Very reliable.

Here are two pics:

http://i.imgur.com/kwVM2.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/vemhR.jpg

edit: I realize the date is wrong on the pics. I didnt set it yet when I just took the pictures now.


----------



## arun21

Hey guys,

I actually just got this watch too as my wedding present from wife. New year's eve wedding! It was a nice surprise. She knew I was looking at it for a while now. I got the steel bracelet version. It's great. However, the bracelet is a little off with fit so far. I take one link out and it's too small when it's warmer outside. Put it back in and it hits my hand and slides around. Is there any way to do an intermediate adjustment of sorts?

Price wise, she got it from a dealer in Miami. She even took it to Cartier to have engraved and they verified it as authentic. She picked up this steel bracelet tank solo xl for $2880. A STEAL in my opinion especially since the lowest I found on the net was about $3050. The dealer is in Miami and gets 20% off all Cartier watches. Very reliable. 

Here are two pics:

http://i.imgur.com/kwVM2.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/vemhR.jpg

edit: I realize the date is wrong on the pics. I didnt set it yet when I just took the pictures now.


----------



## ROBHSTUCK

Congrats. You made a solid choice. Enjoy.


----------



## JWNY

very nice...here's me trying it on too


----------



## mrsgarkenzie

Gorgeous! I would love the Cartier tank solo for my own collection


----------



## luxlex

Classic!


----------



## jimmyjnas

Holy ****! That may be the nicest looking thing I've ever seen, apart from maybe when i first saw a Jag E type Coupe! How much would something like this cost? How much would a kidney go for??


Dino944 said:


> Hi Ted,
> 
> Sorry, for the delay in my response. I have a Tank XL from the now as they say at Cartier "Retired" Privee Collection. Only 200 were made in rose gold and 50 in platinum. These are unique in that they used a rectangular movement (the base movement is from Piaget), while most square or rectangular watches use round movements which are less complicated and less costly to make because there are many more watches that round movements can be used in. I have put a few pix of my LC Tank XL at the end of this post.
> 
> You may be luckier than I am in that your wife would rather have a quartz. My influence on my wife has her so jaded against quartz watches that she won't consider one. Keep in mind I even have one good quartz watch, a ref 17000 all steel Rolex OYSTERQUARTZ...and yet she will only consider watches that are automatics or manual winds. Oh well. Hope you enjoy my photos and I hope you are enjoying your new Tank.
> 
> Best regards,
> Dino


----------



## Miky Tomo

Very beautiful watch, I liked


----------



## Batchelor22

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but as I just received this and joined the club...


----------



## OhioMade

Batchelor22 said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but as I just received this and joined the club...


Very nice indeed. The steel band has grown on me.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ellzar

Batchelor22 said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but as I just received this and joined the club...


Looks great. There are 2-3x a month when I need to dress up better for work and I was thinking of a Solo XL on a strap. But some of the bracelet photos are pretty nifty. Decisions decisions. Not a 2016 decision though so I'll continue to ogle the photos in this thread.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## toddster

Cartier Tank has got to be one of the classiest dress watches around. I bought mine in the 80's and wore it for years before moving up to current sizing standards. I gave it to my wife and love it when she wears it--absolute classic watch!


----------



## BarracksSi

toddster said:


> Cartier Tank has got to be one of the classiest dress watches around. I bought mine in the 80's and wore it for years before moving up to current sizing standards. I gave it to my wife and love it when she wears it--absolute classic watch!


My wife has said she'd want a Cartier, too, if (hopefully "when") I'm in a position to buy her a nice watch.

We saw a Cartier on display at a Costco (yes, sorry..) and she said, "I want one like that." I started researching Cartier myself as a result, and started second-guessing my desire for a Datejust -- I'm well-settled into the so-called third phase of Rolex acceptance, but I don't have blinkered vision, either. 

The OP's Tank Solo looks great. So does Batchelor's on its bracelet. So does Dino944's.

Maybe I'll end up with a Cartier of my own -- or a pair of them, one for me and one for the missus. Who knows? We'll see how my career change goes.


----------



## onwatch1969

Very nice. I have the large quartz. Congratulations!


----------



## Keaman

Keeping this old thread going, as I too just acquired this watch. I had the Tank Solo large quartz before, but stupidly sold it, and have been looking to get another Tank ever since.
I absolutely love it to death - what an incredible, magnificent, timeless design! This one will remain in my collection forever. I'm extremely impressed by the build quality. For such a small, petite looking crown, it is super solid, with zero wiggle, and a sublimely smooth and solid winding action. Great job on the 2892 base, Cartier!
One thing that has annoyed me a bit, is the bracelet screws. I have never come across a bracelet I couldn't adjust myself, from all kinds of pins and screws to TAGHeuer's ingenious Link bracelet. And yet the smallest of my precision screwdrivers can't even budge these tiny Cartier screws. I guess it's time I visited a jeweler, shock horror!

My Tank


----------



## bayarea508

Congrats on the new timepiece! Love the leather compared to steel band.


----------



## onwatch1969

I like that bracelet. Is it worth purchasing?


----------



## anujkapur108

I absolutely love this watch. Am debating buying a used one with papers dating to 2016 for 2800. Only problem is that it is on a black leather band and I really want a brown band. Don't know if buying the band separately will completely dilute the cost savings of buying used.


----------



## Batchelor22

I had this watch in past and regret selling it. Hope to have another one day. Hoping my new Calibre will help satiate my Cartier thirst.


----------



## soufiane

what's not to love about this? I have the SS model and love it


----------



## arsenaler

TedPhatana said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Okay so I just bought the Tank Solo XL which is Cartier's new entry level tank model and very affordable if I may add ($3400 MSRP and it's an automatic). I see other tank models going for at least 7k, I wanted to see what your guys take on this entry level model is. Is it worth $3400 or what? it's being shipped to me so I don't have live pics yet but wil post some once I get it but let me know your thoughts
> 
> View attachment 891692


Great watch at a surprisingly low price, considering its iconic status. I'd venture to say the Tank is no less iconic than the Datejust, has the same features for half the price.


----------



## arsenaler

Hosea said:


> i think its a great watch from Cartier, especially for automatic dress watch it has great value. If i were to buy an automatic which i will wear daily, i will get this.
> But since i need dress watch for special occasion, i bought the Gold Tank Solo Quartz in August.
> 
> I prefer Tank solo design than tank Louis Cartier because flat bezel make it more masculine and modern.
> 
> Cheers!


Totally agree


----------



## centaur

I'd say the price is right for their quality and brand image. XL being right is totally up to the owner though.


----------



## catlike

I went to the local AD yesterday as I'm 80% sure that I'm going to buy the new Santos large that I have tried on a few times and I wanted to do a comparison to a Tank Solo XL - a model that I've never tried on, as part of my decision making process. They didn't have the Tank in stock so they are getting one in from another store and I'm going back on Friday to do the comparison. 

As luck would have it I went to a (watch) function last night and two people were wearing Tank Solo XLs, one on bracelet and one on leather. I was a little surprised by how much I liked the Tank on my wrist as far as looks and fit are concerned, yes it is definitely dressier than the Santos but it is also more than 3,000 Australian dollars cheaper than the Santos.

Comparing the two side by side will be interesting.


----------



## Hardaway

I love this piece for a man. But only on a strap, the bracelet just doesn't work imho.


----------



## ReasonDrab

IMO the tank XL is the only tank with a date window that I like. The other models just look out of place with the date at 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53jd

Congrats


----------



## 53jd

Anyone have a pic of the bracelet?


----------

